# put an engine on a Whizzer?



## Hukah (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi group.
I am soon to be the proud owner of an old (haven't established the date yet) Roadmaster "Whizzer" frame w/springer-truss forks.
I'm currently collecting parts and pieces for it now.
I'm a broke arse and a tight wad, so the engine is going to be a toughy for me (besides, I'm not a stickler for "correctness" as i don't foresee me ever donating it to the local museum or such).
Does anyone here have any suggestions as to "other" engines that might fit/work well with this frame?
I have looked at the 2-stroke junk out there but they have never appealed to me, while a similar 4-stroke becomes unobtainable again (I do want electric and/or kick start).
Will any of the moped engines out there fit this?

Thanks for ideas and suggestions.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 8, 2021)

Quenton makes a good kit. He’s a Whizzer guy.
https://www.ezmotorbike.com/


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2021)

This isn't gonna happen easily or cheaply unless someone gives you a Honda or clone engine. Kick starters for lawnmower engines are expensive $285 to $500 if you can get one. (believe me I know). I have a couple of whizzer mills I'd sell for cost, but have not been tested. I have what I believe is a Honda 100 vertical, but is missing some of the valve train, and not tested.


----------



## Hukah (Feb 8, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Quenton makes a good kit. He’s a Whizzer guy.
> https://www.ezmotorbike.com/



That looks like a good site.
I'll check into it.
Thank you


----------



## Hukah (Feb 8, 2021)

bricycle said:


> This isn't gonna happen easily or cheaply unless someone gives you a Honda or clone engine. Kick starters for lawnmower engines are expensive $285 to $500 if you can get one. (believe me I know). I have a couple of whizzer mills I'd sell for cost, but have not been tested. I have what I believe is a Honda 100 vertical, but is missing some of the valve train, and not tested.



Yeah I seen one or two honda mopeds i thought about picking up at $400 per and just switching the parts over (I would like the blinkers, headlight, etc. on my project) but I am unfamiliar with those engines/trans and don't know if they will work for such a project.

send me pics and prices of what you have.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2021)

Hukah said:


> Yeah I seen one or two honda mopeds i thought about picking up at $400 per and just switching the parts over (I would like the blinkers, headlight, etc. on my project) but I am unfamiliar with those engines/trans and don't know if they will work for such a project.
> 
> send me pics and prices of what you have.



Anything can be made to work, all you need is $$$ and skill, or someone else's skill (more $$$)
ok, will do.


----------



## Hukah (Feb 8, 2021)

bricycle said:


> Anything can be made to work, all you need is $$$ and skill, or someone else's skill (more $$$)
> ok, will do.




I was just hoping to find someone that has done it already and has some tips to share. Get an opinion or two concerning the different engines and drive trains out there.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hukah said:


> I was just hoping to find someone that has done it already and has some tips to share. Get an opinion or two concerning the different engines and drive trains out there.
















Honda Clone engines;
 49cc-180cc Modify the frame, 4 stroke it, & you can get most of them with electric & kick start up to 125cc If I recall right. I think 140cc above is just kick. Anything less it might look vintage & cool but slow & heavy stock. This bike was a semi auto 4 speed & builder claimed the 90cc would easily pull 45mph no problem on flats/small moderate inclines. I have the same bike with a 110cc I am building & aiming for 55+ mph. When it came off the Honda Cub clone it was pretty peppy cutting donuts & with my dad weighing 180 lbs or more. 
You will pay to motor Reliably (even 2 smoke kits as they're a lot of crap parts to begin with) or hack job a common side shaft or an overpriced slow "predator" build. I wouldn't ride 1 less capable of than 45 mph these days


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 8, 2021)

If it was & still has the whizzer parts  -motor you might be Ok aiming for a vintage side shaft 4 stroke build.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 8, 2021)

Good luck.  It is hard enough to make a Whizzer work and be safe.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 8, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> Good luck.  It is hard enough to make a Whizzer work and be safe.



Trade offs. Even my dad's 2005 NE5 Whizzer is dangerous but it probably is running 45+ mph with just a carb mod & on 26x1.75 mtn bike knobbies he won't let me change over to some Nice vintage style 2.125 white wall ballooners


----------



## Hukah (Feb 9, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1354446
> 
> View attachment 1354447
> 
> ...



That's the set up i"m looking for right there.
(assuming this is yours) Why did you go with a jack shaft and not a left-side sprocket? Is it because you wanted to keep the disk brakes?
I'm wondering if if it better (why,why not) to use the sheave that is common on most whizzers, or use the sprocket found on most motorized bikes today.
That engine there driving the leftside of my bike is my goal.
Sheave or sprocket is the only question left now.

Thx


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hukah said:


> That's the set up i"m looking for right there.
> (assuming this is yours) Why did you go with a jack shaft and not a left-side sprocket? Is it because you wanted to keep the disk brakes?
> I'm wondering if if it better (why,why not) to use the sheave that is common on most whizzers, or use the sprocket found on most motorized bikes today.
> That engine there driving the leftside of my bike is my goal.
> ...



Not mine but I am planning to use the same 4 stroke 4 speed  clone but 110cc  vs his 90cc engine to build 1 slightly similar on the same frame. I intend to use the left side as you said for the engine drive side run off either an French Atom hub with a free wheel on the right bike side or this on your typical sized 1.5" coaster/disc brake. I am not running a belt drive or sheathe due to clearances on the motor, the fact there is No Clutch & with that Nirve Switchblade frame there's literally No Room for Error motoring 1 on a 24 or 26x3" tire as just the bike chain line is already so close with little room to spare. I will be modifying a once $600+ frame to make this happen, change the looks to more my liking, and to then make it look Vintage running Monark Super Deep fenders, cheese grater rack, Super Deluxe chain guard & my own little personal bicycle touches with what will essentially be a legit built motorcycle with a bicycle core. Should average somewhere between 50-100 mpg & top speed hopefully of 55+  mph.


----------



## Hukah (Feb 9, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Not mine but I am planning to use the same 4 stroke 4 speed  clone but 110cc  vs his 90cc engine to build 1 slightly similar on the same frame. I intend to use the left side as you said for the engine drive side run off either an French Atom hub with a free wheel on the right bike side or this on your typical sized 1.5" coaster/disc brake. I am not running a belt drive or sheathe due to clearances on the motor, the fact there is No Clutch & with that Nirve Switchblade frame there's literally No Room for Error motoring 1 on a 24 or 26x3" tire as just the bike chain line is already so close with little room to spare. I will be modifying a once $600+ frame to make this happen, change the looks to more my liking, and to then make it look Vintage running Monark Super Deep fenders, cheese grater rack, Super Deluxe chain guard & my own little personal bicycle touches with what will essentially be a legit built motorcycle with a bicycle core. Should average somewhere between 50-100 mpg & top speed hopefully of 55+  mph.
> 
> View attachment 1354691



Thx Super. Assuming that I do have the clearance, would I be better off using the sheave or the sprocket? Do you have an opinion on that?


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hukah said:


> Thx Super. Assuming that I do have the clearance, would I be better off using the sheave or the sprocket? Do you have an opinion on that?



That sprocket adapter I posted is pretty nice as it mounts through the spokes so once it's clamped tightly over a hub with blue loctite it should never snap loose or twist spokes off. They can be as much as like $80+ but it depends on where you buy, tooth count & I wanted 36t nicer looking polished aluminum for my build vs simple looking steel. I have heard tales of those sheaves coming loose under use or the belts shredding & tearing stuff up. My adapter & sprocket is meant to run 415 chain but known to safely run #41 Heavy Duty chains which rarely ever stretch out as long as maintained remotely decent. Not to mention can be had Cheap. The 110cc pit bike motor is about 6.8 hp stock but they make so much for these engines from Big Bore kits to engines that are like 180cc fully built 70+ mph reliably capable race monsters. Hell if you add a trike conversion you can get the atv with F N R so you can back up if need be. On a typical bike frame you'll have to extend the frame & you'll have a hefty added weight but not much of a difference if you rarely ever intend to just ride it via your own power for long. My motor is crank & electric start + 12v powered so I intend to run l.e.d turn signals, headlights, and tail light so there's that kinda stuff to figure out but allows so much more options / benefits bang for the buck


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

Next best thing I would say Still Modern would be a Motori Minarelli V1  
2 stroke moped motor. They're capable of 80cc if you're familiar with those little skeeter beater fog machines & that particular moped motor has built in pedals & can be reliably built to be a beast too. It's a little bit smaller dimension wise but centrifugal clutch, pedal started, and push bump started like some well maintenance Whizzers can be.   I am going for reliable & at least a 55mph ripper. I won't always ride it rough but I want it capable


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

Maybe this will help understand & they make them for like 3 different hub options. Also if you choose to run a disc brake rear wheel you can do so with the common double sided threaded hub setups


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2021)

Here's two I did... were finished, but never did run them








						The "Lau-man" Project? | Motorized Bicycles
					

Well I guess I am far enough along on this project to bring it to light. Frame is 1949-50 Whizzer Pacemaker Mill is 1948 Lauson RSC ?? 1 1/4h.p.? Trans is a kick-start 3 spd Albion (#35 chain to G/B and #41 to rear wheel) Fork is also British springer Rear Hub Musselman on a 20" German HD 36...




					thecabe.com
				











						New project..."El Guapo" or ELgin the handsome bike | Motorized Bicycles
					

"El Guapo" or "Elgin the handsome one"  Ok, my 7k post for my latest project... El (for Elgin) and El Guapo (the handsome...bike).  Now please don't any one get their panties all in a bunch.... No twinbar was hurt (much) in the making of this cycle.  to minimize damage to this frame, I...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

bricycle said:


> Here's one I did... was finished, but never did run it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I built it I couldn't help but ride it at least once. My own damn undoing 'cause I would then wanna know how fast it is but that's rat rod cool


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

If you guys only knew but I rode this 


With a K2 bicycle fork attached to the frame with loose head cups tightened down with a few spacers, a Husky HD 11g spoke wheel attached, a flipped up side down brake lever for a squeeze throttle & the kill switch wiring between my knees using a jockey/suicide shift lever to shift this thing Stupid? Maybe! But It was Thrilling to know for $75 I have a $200+ motor for my project & a jump on most of Everything I need to potentially build a bad ass bike that'll speak for it's self & say 'Nuff Said


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> If I built it I couldn't help but ride it at least once. My own damn undoing 'cause I would then wanna know how fast it is but that's rat rod cool



Thanks.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

@Hukah


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> @Hukah



If you don't think this Just Screams Cool before it's even motored then we can't be bike friends. Lol


----------



## Hukah (Feb 9, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> If you don't think this Just Screams Cool before it's even motored then we can't be bike friends. Lol



Oh yeah, bike porn !! lol

Makes me want to get up and grab that unattached, cold arse old garage (what did ya think I was going to say?) and get some building done already.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Feb 11, 2021)

A Whizzer frame deserves a Whizzer engine, but a 2 stroke China girl will get you back on the road for under $200. 








						Bicycle Engine Kits | Gasbike.net
					






					www.gasbike.net


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 11, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> A Whizzer frame deserves a Whizzer engine, but a 2 stroke China girl will get you back on the road for under $200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but those 2 smoke kits are usually garbage; so many cheap parts & the 1st thing I would stress is No adapter clamping to spokes! Whizzer would be my preference; a NE5 motor


----------



## Hukah (Feb 11, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> True but those 2 smoke kits are usually garbage; so many cheap parts & the 1st thing I would stress is No adapter clamping to spokes! Whizzer would be my preference; a NE5 motor



@wheelbender6  Thanks guys but I have decided to put a 4 stroke engine on my bike.
Law says I need to have a 49cc or less for it to be a moped so that's my perimeters now.
Got any suggestions toward that end?

Thanks


----------



## wheelbender6 (Feb 11, 2021)

I rode my  China girl 2 stroke for about 7 years.  I did quite a few 50 mile round trip  commutes. 
-You are correct that quality is hit or miss, but I was fortunate.  They are better suited for those that enjoy tinkering.
-A genuine Whizzer engine is over 130cc. Requires a motorcycle license in some states.


----------



## Hukah (Feb 11, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> -A genuine Whizzer engine is over 130cc. Requires a motorcycle license in some states.
> View attachment 1356345



That's a nice looking bike you've got there too.
I do not like going over 30MPH anyway on a bicycle, so it's really a no-brainer for me to keep it a moped for future owners as well.
IMO


----------



## wheelbender6 (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes. 25mph is plenty fast for me on a motorized bike. 
I no longer have my motorized bike, because the roads near my current abode are not suitable (they have high speed limits). 
An older fellow bought it from me for his grandkids to ride around his farm.
I had a lot of fun with it and I am sure  you will enjoy your Whizzer.


----------

